# Awesome review!



## Morrus (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you to Megan Robertson for the awesome - and flattering - review of the Pathfinder version _Player's Guide_:

http://paizo.com/store/games/roleplayingGames/p/pathfinderRPG/enPublishing/v5748btpy8lqx


----------



## Morrus (Jul 6, 2011)

Reviews are coming in!


A number of reviews have been posted for the  _Player's Guide_ and _Campaign Guide_.

Campaign Guide (4E Version) - 5 stars
Player's Guide (Pathfinder Version) - 5 stars
Player's Guide (4E Version) - 5 stars
Campaign Guide (Pathfinder Version) - 5 stars


----------

